# remote access dvr h.264 from router huawei echolife HG532 ارجو المساعده



## The Young Eng (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
لو سمحتوا يا جماعه محتاجه مساعده منكوا انا عايزة اعمل ريموت اكسس ل 
DVR H.264 
باستخدام روتر 
huawei echolife HG532 (روتر اتصالات)
و تواجهنى مشكله فى عمل ال 
port forwarding 
و ايضا فى استخدام ال 
Dynamic dns 



ارجو المساعده 
و شكرا جزيلا مقدما ​
​


----------

